# [REQ] Guide to Compile JB for Toro on Linux Mint 13



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all. I posted this over in the off-topic Linux thread as well but I want to see if anybody over here knows or can help me.

I've been trying like mad to get JB (AOSP, Liquid, Bugless) to build in Mint 13 (cinnamon) but for some reason I always seem to run in to one error or another. I know this is a big task but I was wondering if anybody could give me some suggestions for issues that they possibly ran into or if you felt so inclined write a how-to (I'd be willing to donate at this point)

I'm following the usual steps for setting up. Tried using the andadb.sh script to get everything installed but it ended up giving me openJDK instead of OracleJDK 7, which someone told me would fix my issues. Either way, I'm absolutely stumped at this point and not sure what to try now.

Thanks in advance for any help that can be offered!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You need the sun java 6 version, openjdk versions will not work. The Sun/Oracle Java 7 version may work, but you have to disable checks in the main make file in order to try it.

Not the main reason I compile everything Debian (which ubuntu/mint are based on), but a nice perk is that Stable Debian comes with it in their repository. You can also update to testing and then grab it still from the stable apt repository and it will still work.

If you wish to stay with mint, you can try grabbing the Debian version from their online repo and install with dpkg on the command line, but that means also grabbing all related dependencies as well.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> You need the sun java 6 version, openjdk versions will not work. The Sun/Oracle Java 7 version may work, but you have to disable checks in the main make file in order to try it.
> 
> Not the main reason I compile everything Debian (which ubuntu/mint are based on), but a nice perk is that Stable Debian comes with it in their repository. You can also update to testing and then grab it still from the stable apt repository and it will still work.
> 
> If you wish to stay with mint, you can try grabbing the Debian version from their online repo and install with dpkg on the command line, but that means also grabbing all related dependencies as well.


Damn thanks man! Haha. You are a shiny golden god.

I have absolutely no knowledge of actual Debian. I'm still very much a noob when it comes to Linux. To be honest, I'm just kind of going blindly right now haha. I used Mint 12 for a while on my main box but this is for my laptop. I can't seem to get my wireless radios to work on anything before Mint 13/ Ubuntu 12.04 and I really am not a fan of 12.04.

I'll try just getting JDK 6 installed tonight along with everything else and see if it works. I'm working from a fresh install of Mint so if that's been the issue I'll find out rather quickly.

Here's hoping. And thanks again man!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Np. Debian Testing (listed near the top of the page here) are about as up to date as ubuntu's current built or mint. Only difference is they're rolling releases so there's not set version if you stick to testing repositories instead of the stable release ones (which at the end of their life can be pretty old compared to Ubuntu/Mint). It's more stable than mint or ubuntu's libraries as well and commands and build instructions are interchangeable between the three. I just find there's less hoops to jump through on Debian versus the other two as they keep older libraries in circulation longer by making patches to them instead of jumping to the next version right away (so you have easy access to multiple versions of GCC to pick from to compile with and things such as java6 still easily found for access). Desktop choices in Debian by default are Gnome 3, KDE or XFCE when you install.

Debian has lots of documentation and resources out there and those made for Ubuntu/Mint are generally interchangeable with it (only difference might be the version of the libraries on a few things).

Debian is basically like the CM of Linux. Many distros get their sources from it and they care about stability over features/bleeding edge. Those that want bleeding edge on it can go with the rolling testing snapshots as mentioned and still get access to older things if needed.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Np. Debian Testing (listed near the top of the page here) are about as up to date as ubuntu's current built or mint. Only difference is they're rolling releases so there's not set version if you stick to testing repositories instead of the stable release ones (which at the end of their life can be pretty old compared to Ubuntu/Mint). It's more stable than mint or ubuntu's libraries as well and commands and build instructions are interchangeable between the three. I just find there's less hoops to jump through on Debian versus the other two as they keep older libraries in circulation longer by making patches to them instead of jumping to the next version right away (so you have easy access to multiple versions of GCC to pick from to compile with and things such as java6 still easily found for access). Desktop choices in Debian by default are Gnome 3, KDE or XFCE when you install.
> 
> Debian has lots of documentation and resources out there and those made for Ubuntu/Mint are generally interchangeable with it (only difference might be the version of the libraries on a few things).
> 
> Debian is basically like the CM of Linux. Many distros get their sources from it and they care about stability over features/bleeding edge. Those that want bleeding edge on it can go with the rolling testing snapshots as mentioned and still get access to older things if needed.


Oh man. Its going to be a looong night. Thanks for explaining that because I did a bit of googling and ended up with fragmented knowledge of it haha. I'll try it out on my second box tonight and see what I can do with it. Feel like I just found a new toy!

So should I just follow the usual instructions for getting it set to build once I have it up and running?

Thanks again for all your help man.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you get it set up, instructions from google's android source tutorial pages on how to compile will work out, or whatever instructions you follow for a particular ROM. I know AOSP requires a few more things than CM9 did when I compiled it. Ubuntu directions work out fine though. Main difference between Ubuntu and Debian is sudo is not enabled by default so you just switch user to root (via the command su -). You can also install sudo if preferred instead of directly using the root user.

If you do get the testing version, you'll have to manually add in the stable/release repositories and add non-free packages to them.

If you change your apt source list (found under /etc/apt/sources.list) to what I have here, you'll have access to everything you need. Testing repos take priority and then stable is at the bottom for anything that might be left out.

After changing it, then just run apt-get update like usual to update the software lists you have access to.

When you pull sources (if you get it from google) make sure to get the r4.1.1 branch.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

If you want sun java6 Google oab-java6
It'll be a git repo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

I posted the .bin for Sun Java (jdk-6u32-linux-x64.bin) if you need it.

http://www.mediafire.com/?by1bw6x8ujldx


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks a shit ton guys! Finally getting off work. Heading home now and am going to ply scientist all night. I'll let y'all know my results!


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

hello, I followed a couple of guides here on roots to set everything up.

1. I did a clean install of linuxmint 13

2. I used this guide to set up jdk, sdk and eclipse. I substituted jdk 6.32 for 6.31 because that was the most current release at the time.
http://rootzwiki.com...in-ubuntu-1110/

3. I used this guide to set up adb skipping down to #3.
http://forum.xda-dev...84&postcount=62

4. I used this post to install the build packages for 12.04 ubuntu which linumint 13 is built off of.
http://wiki.cyanogen...ogenMod_(Linux)

5. i used this guide to set up git sync the repo and test key signing.
http://rootzwiki.com...urce-on-ubuntu/

6. substitute what ever repo you want to build off of. I would try something you know is going to build easy like bugless beast to test everything out.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a recent pretty thorough guide at android central that could help. Uses ubuntu, but should be useful.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/ve...99-guide-ubuntu-compiling-android-source.html


----------



## mmuzzy (Nov 3, 2011)

Honestly, I got so tired of trying to satisfy dependencies on newer versions of Ubuntu I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 which they referenced in the AOSP compile guide at source.android.com/source/initializing.html


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

mmuzzy said:


> Honestly, I got so tired of trying to satisfy dependencies on newer versions of Ubuntu I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 which they referenced in the AOSP compile guide at source.android.com/source/initializing.html


I felt that pain as well and now run 10.04 on one laptop and 12 on the other.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Another vote for 10.04...it just works.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Another vote for 10.04...it just works.


Sadly that doesn't appear to be an option for me in this instance. I originally tried 10.04 but I couldn't get my WiFi to work, and being that I am trying to get this working on my laptop WiFi is pretty important...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I have successfully compiled from Mint 13! I'll write up a how to in the next day or 2 for anyone interested!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Hell yeah.


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations. I think I started over with a fresh install 5 or 6 times before I got it working. It's definitely worth it though. Mint 13 is simply beautiful to use.

sent from my FNV'd Gnex


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I have successfully compiled from Mint 13! I'll write up a how to in the next day or 2 for anyone interested!


Love to hear your how-to. I'm downloading Mint right now and have wanted to try my hand at compiling. This community is awesome, and I've been trolling to figure this out for a bit now.

For reference and dating purposes, the last true programming of merit I accomplished was in Basic on a TI-99, which I downloaded to a cassette tape, and pretty sure I was listening to Simple Minds while wearing a Def Leppard concert tee.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

clearyt1 said:


> Love to hear your how-to. I'm downloading Mint right now and have wanted to try my hand at compiling. This community is awesome, and I've been trolling to figure this out for a bit now.
> 
> For reference and dating purposes, the last true programming of merit I accomplished was in Basic on a TI-99, which I downloaded to a cassette tape, and pretty sure I was listening to Simple Minds while wearing a Def Leppard concert tee.


Hahaha! Hell yeah. I may try one more run at getting it setup properly before I write it just to make sure my process is correct. But I have the next few days off so should be some fun times with this!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright so I have it working on 2 computers now. I'll start writing a mini how-to here shortly!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting. 10.04 seems to be throwing out errors for me, and I never tried actual Debian before. I might give it a shot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

